# Look 595 - Fit for a 6'-0"'r



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Just read an article that Thor Hushvod at 6'-0" rides a "Large" 595 with a 140 mm stem. Why not ride a XL?

So my question is for us guys between 6'-0" and 6'-2" is anyone riding a "Large" vs "X-Large" 595 frame? If so, what was the determining factors for deciding? Was reach more important in size/fit than seat tube (stack) size?

I'm 6'-1.5" and currently ride a 585 - XL, but the reach is a tad long for me. Would the 595 with it's sloping geometry provide a better fit? A perfect frame for me would have seat tube of 59cm and a top tube of 56cm. Should I consider sizing down to a Large?


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*585 Optimum*

Have you tried a 585 optimum. It has the exact measurements you are looking for. 

I am 6-1.5" and ride the 585 optimum in an XL with a 100mm stem.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the exact same question. I am 6'1" and ride a 58 cm Look 361. My measurements are pretty similar to yours I think. I would like to go down to a "Large" for top tube length. I'm more legs than torso and according to measurements need an overall reach of 67.50 cm. To me, this is right around "Large" size with 110 mm stem. 

I wonder what the drop would be on a Large with a saddle height of 80.5? C-40? you know that calculation?

Maybe I should look into the Optimum too...


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*ALL Legs*

Your Problem is the same as mine. Last year I got refitted and we both came up with the same numbers (fitter and Myself). I have a short torso and longer legs. My saddle height is 80.3 cm. and my reach is 67.0 cm

I end up with the optimum because of the longer headtube and the shorter top tube. The other thing to look at is the set back from the BB. With longer legs we require the larger setback which is difficult to get on smaller frames. This is the reason I went with the XL and a shorter stem.

If I get a chance I will post a pick this week so you can see my setup.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I haven't. I just can't get excited about the frame colors in the Optimum.

I currently have my 585 XL setup with a 100mm stem and 25mm of spacers. My fit issue is with the reach in my shoulders and arms. I'm fairly flexible, so my lower back isn't the issue. I thought about trying a 90mm stem, but that would probably affect the front end too much, as I would prefer to run at least a 110 stem for stability up front.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Looks like we are all in the same range. 

My inseam measurement is 35.25" and my saddle height is between 79.50 - 80.00cm. On the 585 XL I have a Syntace P6 seat post (no offset), as an offset post put me too far back. 

Did any of you guys consider a 595 with it's "partial" sloping top tube? If so, did it make any difference?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

uscsig51 said:


> I thought about trying a 90mm stem, but that would probably affect the front end too much, as I would prefer to run at least a 110 stem for stability up front.


I'm with you here. I have a 90mm stem on my bike now, but I really don't feel that comfortable with it...


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

Sloping top tube will not make a difference. The Length of the toptube on the 595 L is still 56 cm but the head tube shrinks to 157. which is very short.

uscsig51: Drop out your spacers and see if you like the ride. I have a 900 mm drop now. My max is 100mm.

You could also try the bike CAD web site and play around with the numbers and it should show you what the bike would look like. 
http://www.bikeforest.com/CAD/index.php#.

For myself, I have been playing with the numbers so I can order in a custom Pinarello Dogma. I'll keep the LOOK and use it as a back up.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

6'2" and ride a 595 XL. Fairly long legs ave torso with long arms. Personally like a little more open cockpit than what the "fitter" says I should be riding.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I'll be spending some time at the LBS to try both the XL and L frameset as well as work on my fit, now that I have spent time on my 2006 585 and know exactly what I like/dislike from when I first received it. 

Initially I'm thinking the smaller frame (i.e. Large) may provide more fit options since I can play with stem length and saddle setback vs. my current setup which I have had to do everything to shorten the cockpit area.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

The problem with dropping out the spacers is that it moves the bar further out. 

My problem is that when I move the bars out I get too stretched out in my neck/shoulders.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm 6'2" and ride a 59cm Look 481sl with a 120mm 90 degree stem and 30mm of spacers. I think I'd need an XXL (59cm) 585 if I ever got one. Same size even in the Optimum. I'm just not crazy about having so many spacers on the steerer tube. I'm surprised so many of you tall riders don't ride the XXL size, but maybe that's because you're short-torso types. And maybe more flexible, too. I really look at headtube length these days.

Thom


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I actually rode the XXL when I purchased my 585 XL. However, the XXL seemed too big and sluggish. It would have been okay for just sitting in the saddle and riding but was not as responsive which I would equate to the longer wheelbase.


----------

